
Ask HN: Best way to collect event data coming from different sources? - anacleto
I&#x27;m building a predictive analytics SaaS tool. I need to collect a massive amount of data coming from my own customers. Do you have some good advice or know any useful API product to seamlessly collect event data?
======
eyer2016
Why not have a s3 bucket for the events to be uploaded to?

~~~
anacleto
I will train the model using historical data. It'll process real-time data and
then compute the prediction.

I'm on the lookout for an easy way to collect real-time data without managing
an ad-hoc infrastructure.

